# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  Returning an IDENTITY value from an INSERT through a trigger

## rgarrison

[This thread is associated with Part 14 of the SqlCredit series.]

Please add your comments about how to return an identity value when using an "instead of insert" trigger.

Also, if you know that this can't be done and can provide a link, great.

----------

